# RD Gateway Problem



## GeekyKid (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi all
I have two virtual machines running Windows Server 2012 R2; one a domain controller with a .com domain, and one a RemoteApp Server. I can connect to RD Web Access with the public IP Address, but when I try to connect to an app, I get the "Your computer can't connect to the remote computer because the Remote Desktop Gateway server is temporarily unavailable." How do I fix this? Also, how to I connect to the RD Web Access page by typing in the .com domain name?
Thanks in advance,
Ben Tomsett


----------

